# حصريا على منتديات أقباط مصر ++ كولكشن ترانيم منوعه++ لابونا موسى رشدى



## F12 (16 مارس 2012)

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس














حصريا على منتديات أقباط مصر


كولكشن ترانيم لابونا موسى رشدى 








​










ترانيم الشريط

















للتحميل اضغط على اسم الترنيمه

أحبك لأنك أحببت أولاً.mp3
انا مش وحيد.mp3
انت تهتم بي.mp3
بفضل نعمتك.mp3
عيني عليك يا ابني.mp3
قد فداني بالصليب.mp3
لما بكيت من جرحي.mp3
محلي السجود.mp3
نعلي مجدك.mp3
نقطو من دم يسوع.mp3
يا عيون الرب.mp3
يسوع انت الفادي.mp3

















شريط
كولكشن ترانيم
ابونا موسى 










​*

http://www.coptic-egypt.com/vb/index.php


----------

